# Kontextmenü Shell Eintrag



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

H#ä?

Wie meinst?

Also wenn man Rechtsklick macht, soll bei dir was kommen oder wie?


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

Die Windows-Shell : Eingabeaufforderung

und die wechselt dann automatisch in das selektierte Verzeichnis.


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Ich versteh net was du willst....

Wo geht wann wer in die Shell und welches Verzeichnis?


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

Hier das Bild:







Edit: Bei einfach-Anklicken eines Verzeichnisses in irgendeinem, geöffneten Explorer
Verzeichnis und danach Rechtsklick öffnet sich das Kontextmenü und ich kann unter
"Shell" eine Eingabeaufforderung starten, die dann automatisch ins ausgewählte
Verzeichnis wechselt. (Zum Beispiel um schnell mal ein Jar-Archive zu erstellen).


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Aaaaa 

Und was rufst du da auf?

nur cmd.exe ?


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

Uupps  :shock: 
Siehe mein editierten, letzten Post zur Erklärung.


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Was willst du jetzt??

Geht er jetzt schon ins richtige oder nicht?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2006)

Ich weiß das zB TuneUp diese Möglichkeit bietet. Schau dir doch einfach mal an was dabei geändert wird, dann weißt du auch wie man das händisch macht.


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Ich habe das mal geteilt!

Wenn ich wüsste was Leorey für ein Problem hat oder was er will könnte ich ihm helfen..


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2006)

Wenn ich Leroy richtig verstehe will er einen Eintrag ins Kontextmenü einfügen:
Rechtsklick auf C:\Foobar -> Shell anklicken -> Konsole öffnet sich in C:\Foobar


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe das mal geteilt!



Das ist ja ganz nett. Aber jetzt steht die Frage im vallig Fölschem Teilforum.  :shock: 

Hat mit Java nämlich, so irgendwie, überhaupt nix zu tun.   

Vielleicht ==> Plauderecke?

Aber da liest mich ja keine Sau.  :bahnhof:


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich Leroy richtig verstehe will er einen Eintrag ins Kontextmenü einfügen:
> Rechtsklick auf C:\Foobar -> Shell anklicken -> Konsole öffnet sich in C:\Foobar



*Genau!* (wenigstens einer versteht mich)

Auf meinem _Arbeits_rechner habe ich das mal (nach Anleitung) installiert.

Aber ich habe keinen Schimmer was da wo in die Registry eingetragen werden muß
oder wonach ich googlen sollte.


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Aso, dann isses eh das 

Prob das mal

http://members.inode.at/j.taschek/dirchanger.exe


Also das einbinden statt cmd.exe!


Der ruft cmd.exe einfach mit nem befehl auf


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Achja, er führt die alle Befehle die du hinten angibst auch aus 

So zB

dirchanger.exe "echo hallo" "echo dere"

Wechselt er dir in das Verzeichnis und sagt dann hallo und dere!

Man könnte da auch java -jar %1 einbaun, aber ob er das %1 auflösen kann müsste man testen...


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

Hört sich ja gut an, aber wie bekomme ich das Teil ins Kontextmenü?


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Wie hast du das Shell ins Kontextmenü bekommen?


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie hast du das Shell ins Kontextmenü bekommen?



Wenn ich das noch wüßte  :shock: 

Ich bin letztes Jahr durch Zufall über eine Seite gestolpert in der das beschrieben
war. Einfach nur eine Zeile an einer bestimmten Stelle der Registry eintragen.

Ich habe das auch gleich auf dem Rechner im Büro gemacht, die Beschreibung
mit nach Hause genommen und dies, auf meinem damaligen Windows2000er auf
sofort zum Laufen gebracht.

Nachdem ich vor 2 Monaten einen neuen Rechner für zuhause bekam, kann
ich diese Beschreibung aber nicht mehr finden und weiß auch nicht wonach
ich suchen sollte.

Schade, denn das ist ziemlich praktisch


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2006)

Also ich dazu 4 passende Einträge gefunden:

```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\cmd\command cmd.exe /k "cd %L"
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell\cmd\command cmd.exe /k "cd %L"
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shell\cmd\command cmd.exe /k "cd %L"
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Drive\shell\cmd\command cmd.exe /k "cd %L"
```


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

Super! Das sieht dem, was ich letztes Jahr fand, ziemlich ähnlich.

 Muß ich jetzt alle 4 Eintragungen vornehmen, oder reicht eine?


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Da stellt sich die Frage ws %L ist!

Desweiteren hast du ein Problem wenn du auf E: bist deine cmd aber immer mit C: startet 

Mein Programm ruft ja auch nur cmd.exe /k "C: && cd pfad" auf

Wobei C: immer rausgeparst wird und durch alles ersetzt werden kann (also wennst auf E stehst, isses E


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2006)

Das sind die 4 die ich drin habe. Ich schätze mal einer für das Kontextmenü auf einem Laufwerk und einer für Verzeichnisse. Mach einfach mal alle 4 rein


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mach einfach mal alle 4 rein



Das widerspricht aber meinem minimalistischen Wesen   

Trotzdem, danke! Werd mich mal Schritt für Schritt hinarbeiten


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da stellt sich die Frage was %L ist!


Der Name des selektierten Verzeichnisses?

Noch eine Frage:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\cmd\command cmd.exe /k "cd %L"

Was ist denn jetzt der _Schlüssel_ in der Registry und wo beginnt der _Wert_?


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Achja, ich würde das ganze in eine regdatei schreiben (von java aus) und beim 1. Aufruf oder beim installen

regedti /s regdatei.reg sagen!

Dann addet er den Eintrag automatisch und du brauchst keine native Lib!


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2006)

Na schlüssel sind das alles   
Der Wert des cmd Schlüssels ist der Name des Kommandos (also zB Shell öffnen) und der Wert des command Schlüssels ist cmd.exe /k "cd %L" 
Der Rest sollte eigentlich schon vorhanden sein


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Gibt es ein %D für Drive auch?


Weil dann würde ich das einbaun

cmd.exe /k "cd %D && cd %L"


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2006)

Wofür soll das gut sein?  ???:L


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

Hört sich ja gut an. Obwohl ich thE's Einwand irgendwie nachvollziehen kann.


			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Desweiteren hast du ein Problem wenn du auf E: bist deine cmd aber immer mit C: startet



Wenn ich in einer normalen MS-Dose ein cd auf ein Verzeichnis eines nicht aktuellen
Laufwerks mache, setzt er ja das Standardverzeichnis dieses Laufwerks um, wechselt
aber nicht das Laufwerk selbst.



			
				MS-Dose und ich hat gesagt.:
			
		

> C:\ich\bin\jetzt\hier>cd d:\hier\will\ich\hin
> C:\ich\bin\jetzt\hier>d:
> D:\hier\will\ich\hin>



Leider kann ich eure Ratschläge erst zuhause ausprobieren, weil
ich meinen Arbeitsrechner nicht verwurschteln will.


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

@Wildcard: es gibt auch Leute die haben mehr als 1 partition (ich gehöre da dazu, zB )


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2006)

Glaub mir einfach das es bei mir funktioniert (Auch bei anderen Partitionen/Laufwerken als c). Bin jetzt zu faul ein Video davon zu drehen  :wink:


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)




----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2006)

nachtrag


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Gib mal set ein und sag mir was bei HOMEPATH= steht

Wenn da HOMEPATH=\ steht, gehts

Aber wenn da HOMEPATH=C:\ steht gehts nicht und woher willst du wissen ob da net jemand was geändert hat ^^


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2006)

Kannst du recht haben.
Ich habe 

```
HOMEDRIVE=C:
HOMEPATH=\Domumente und Einstellungen\userFooBar
```
Habe diese Einträge wie gesagt auch nicht selbst erstellt sondern mit TuneUp...


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

@thE_29 Bei mir steht c:\doku...
aber es klappt auch wenn ich eine Shell auf einem anderen Laufwerk öffne.
(Habe es aber nur mit meiner _WoZumHimmelHabIchDieHer_-Version getestet,
nich mit Wildcard's)

@Wildcard Ahh, wie ich unfreiwillig sehe, mußt/darfst du dich auch mit Drachen herumschlagen   

Oder ist Aho/Sethi's 2-Teiler nicht mehr die Bibel  :shock:


----------



## thE_29 (6. Jun 2006)

Ich weiß nur, das es bei mir ab und ging und manchmal net!

Habe es auf diese Variable zurückführen können und hab dann halt immer ein C: oder D: eingebaut um sicher zu gehen, das ich richtig bin!


----------

